# PFD for a Kayak



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was wondering what kind of life vests would be best for kayaking? I dont want one to bulky and is comfortable while I am paddling around?


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is what my wife and I have

http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Outdoor-Full-Throttle-Automatic/dp/B0032ALK36/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1327430995&sr=8-11

They are really comfortable and you have full movement


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the mti life jackets alot for kayak fishing they are very comfortable and have good pockets to store stuff in http://www.mtiadventurewear.com/products.php?id=52#feature


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

for those on a budget, this is the one I bought....

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Stearns-Deluxe-Fishing-Vest-Charcoal/13848930


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

the Osprey from Extrapsort is great for fishing - about $80 at Academy - they have plenty of pockets for gear and will save your life if necessary.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I use an inflatable that allows full upper body movement.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

The best kind is the kind that you will wear ALL THE TIME!!! WHEN (NOT if) SHTF, you needed you pfd on 5 minutes ago and you won't have time to get it on while you're being flipped, run over, etc...

I've got the Extrasport Osprey (http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=YXYhT4PpB4HXtwfBtY2iCw&ved=0CJoBEPICMAk) and wear it all the time. It's comfortable for me and the seatback I use on my yak. Another plus is all the pocket space for tackle, pliers, radio, camera, etc. Sailing pfd's are also something to look at since they offer good range of arm movement too.

Try on as many as you can while your seated in your yak until you find the one that "feels" right for you. DO NOT go cheap, your life is worth more!!!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Extrasport hands down! They cater to the kayak anglers need. Please check them out.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I use an inflatable too, but my buddy did find a kayak designed PFD on steepandcheap.com for a killer price. You will just have to keep an eye for them


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i ended up getting a MTI inflatable PFD, thanks for everyones inputs. I am excited and ready to give this kayak fishing a try. I have Pier, Surf, and Boat fished for a long time and I think fishing from my kayak I just bought is another page in the book and it seems thrilling.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I have one of these: http://www.outdoorplay.com/paddle-sports/Stohlquist-lifejackets-PFDs 

Very adjustable for comfort, lots of room for stuff, and the bottom pockets 
are open out to make little shelves.

P_


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

anybody owns an Astral pfd? need some feedback...thinking about getting one.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the Astral. I don't mind it, but I prefer my inflatable when it's hot.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

i really don't trust those inflatables....have one...barely wear it ...its like 4y.o too.....and yes, summer time is a different thing...astral has a breathable pfd one... thiking about giving it a try..

""<<Stay cool whilekayaking during the dog days of summer with the Astral V-Eight PFD.

Airescape™ technology minimizes vest contact with your torso and has vent ports allowing body heat to escape
Eco-conscious Gaia™ PVC-free foam is soft and flexible, and won't break down in a wet environment
Preshaped foam in front panels provides additional comfort for men and women
Nylon outer shell provides superior abrasion resistance and durability
Mesh back allows maximum airflow and increased comfort while using kayaks with high seatbacks
Mesh cargo pocket on the right front panel conveniently stores small essentials
Dial in the fit using the 2 adjustable 1 in. webbing side straps and the adjustable shoulder straps
4-way lash tab on front lets you secure accessories like strobes or knives "">>

http://www.astralbuoyancy.com/qr2/v8.php


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Extrasport Osprey.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

West Marine has their manual inflate pfd for $80. On sale right now! 
I planned to wear my inflateable vest but I am really considering a vest like posted above. Just so I can have the added floatation in case I do flip theN I do not have to rearm everytime. I can barely swim as is so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I prefer the manual inflatable. Rearming is really easy and less than $10 on mine. I have had mine for 3 yrs and never needed it. I had the automatic before that and got caught in a nasty storm and the rain set it off not fun! So they are out!


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> anybody owns an Astral pfd? need some feedback...thinking about getting one.


I use the V-8 and really enjoy it. It breathes well and is not too bulky.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i stumbled onto a walmart special yesterday that fit just right on me, and at 30 bucks i was laughing all the way home.


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

Ferd...where did you get your Extrasport Osprey?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I went and tried them on at my local kayak shop. I wanted an extrasport but it felt heavy. I tried on the Astral Camino and couldn't even tell I was wearing it.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve - I actually won the Osprey in a tournament... I have the olive colored vest, but I really would prefer a more visible color. Academy has them in tan last time I looked. I think they were $75-80. Not sure of the sizes available though.

I like it - plenty of room for small gear and my safety stuff - whistle, sunscreen, knife, license, light, etc.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> i stumbled onto a walmart special yesterday that fit just right on me, and at 30 bucks i was laughing all the way home.



lol,...which one did u get...pic will help.


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

*PFD for Kayak*

Ferd - Excellent....I'll check it out - thanks! See you this week-end at the Rigging Clinic...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

FLSalomon said:


> Extrasport Osprey.


Just got one of these today to replace the 20 year old O'Brien ski vest I was using. Pockets look like a plus.$69 Academy.


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

Extrasport Osprey same one i bought


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I have the osprey and an inflatable. osprey for the gulf, inflatable inshore. those cartridges can get expensive when your inflatable gets wet.:whistling:


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

I use a stohlquist. I like the way it is made. Comfortable when sitting. Has hard shell pockets.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What is the accessory tab on the left shoulder used for? I've never seen anything hooked to them.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The tab on the shoulder is for attaching various safety gear - I have a Wenoka blunt tip river/dive knife attached. It is handy for when you need a knife at hand right now...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a problem with the straps on the back. Where the horizintal and vertical straps meet it rubs my back raw on my vertebrae. Even my inflateable does it.


----------

